

Show HN: A tool that lets you visualize how people use your website in realtime - kirkus
http://www.seeyourvisitors.com

======
davb
Caused my browser to completely freeze shortly after loading the page and
seeing what looked like some interaction heatmaps appear.

I'm using Firefox 31.0 x64 on Debian 7 (Wheezy) with kernel 3.15.0-rc4. All
plugins are click to play on my browser. Intel i7-4770K. 32GB RAM. NVidia GTX
770 with 337.19 proprietary drivers.

I had to press back and wait for a minute until my browser processed the event
and got me away from the page.

~~~
instakill
My browser crashed as well.

~~~
PaulSec
Same here. You found a DoS in recent browser(s)!

~~~
kremlin
Browser crashed too

------
e1g
Is there a public demo available? This sounds like an interesting tool, but I
do not want to signup and add an unknown snippet into production just to get a
better understanding of this.

I suspect the actual site is supposed to be a demo in itself, but after 20
seconds my CPU spikes to 100% and browser becomes almost unresponsive (Chrome
on Macbook Air).

Edit: In case this helps, I ran a JS CPU profiler on the page and the spike
looks to be cause by the sockets
[http://i.imgur.com/oYr3mYG.png](http://i.imgur.com/oYr3mYG.png)

~~~
foxpc
Same issue on Windows 7 + Firefox 30.

I would not want that on my live sites, heh.

EDIT: I would suspect, the site does not last long from the HN hug.

------
notlisted
Is there a sample I can view without registering? A video perhaps? I often use
[http://mouseflow.com](http://mouseflow.com) for my clients in the first week
after launch (note: mouseflow has major issues for responsive designs).

~~~
kirkus
What sort of issues does mouseflow have for responsive design?

~~~
btown
Would be interested in notlisted's take on this - but apparently you can
configure mouseflow to distinguish responsive designs by setting
`window.mouseflowPath`:

[https://mouseflow.zendesk.com/entries/28120533-Tracking-
resp...](https://mouseflow.zendesk.com/entries/28120533-Tracking-responsive-
designs)

~~~
notlisted
My apologies, my bad, and good to know. Previously, you could not set this. I
have no experience with these 'new' (Oct 2013) options. Will revisit.

------
luastoned
Show HN: A tool that let's you freeze your browser in realtime

------
spacefight
Firefox on Ubuntu: 100% CPU usage and need to kill the browser.

------
kristiandupont
Does anybody know of studies correlating eye movement with mouse position? All
these tools sort of pretend to be revealing eye movement but I find that I
personally keep the mouse cursor in one position, scroll and only hover a link
if I have already decided to click it..

It's obviously still valuable data, but just not quite the mind reading super
tool that it pretends to be.

~~~
user24
I did a bit of research a few years ago as part of my masters. Here are the
references I have:

[http://stc-access.org/wp-content/uploads/cooke_mouse_eye_tra...](http://stc-
access.org/wp-content/uploads/cooke_mouse_eye_tracker.pdf)

TLDR: 'eye movement matched mouse movement 69% of the time'

There's also a paper in here starting page 33 of the PDF
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/ryenw/proceedi...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/um/people/ryenw/proceedings/WISI2007.pdf)

~~~
kirkus
Yeh the data is valuable if used in a meaningful way. You'd still want to A/B
test different things you change but our tool would give you a good starting
point based on user/visitor behaviour.

------
thegeomaster
Caused my Firefox to hang until I somehow managed to close your site's tab.
Please disable that demo, it's ridiculous. My hardware is not exactly cutting
edge, but I can fire up _much_ more demanding demos at good framerates and
with no crashes.

------
kirkus
We've made some changes so we shouldn't be crashing anyone's browsers now.

~~~
dm2
I see "GET
[http://www.seeyourvisitors.com/api/users/0.1/users/self](http://www.seeyourvisitors.com/api/users/0.1/users/self)
401 (Unauthorized)" in my JS console, is that expected?

If I click a spot several times (to make dark red) then the other heat spots
don't even show up. This is probably as expected but might make some page view
data useless.

------
sergiotapia
Borked my browser. :( I imagine it's keeping track of too many things at too
many short intervals? Nice idea though, I would like to use this but if my
users have this problem I would be insta-gibbed.

------
an4rchy
Sounds like a great idea. However, I would expect an example/demo to see what
the visualization would look like before I give you my email address.

~~~
bbrks
There is a demo on the site itself.

~~~
hpvic03
You mean it's on the landing page? I don't see any demo.

I agree, you should give the user at least a preview before asking for their
email.

~~~
kirkus
You should be able to see the demo on the homepage now

~~~
mercnet
The demo requires you to enter your email address. Why do you want my email
address? I just want to see your product in action.

------
declension
Small title correction: "a tool that _lets_ you"

 _let 's_ == _let us_ (contracted form)

~~~
kirkus
haha yeh thanks for that. I edited it.

------
tonyhb
Great tool. We're using
[http://www.inspectlet.com/](http://www.inspectlet.com/) for this at the
moment, and it's fantastic. You might want to catch up with those guys;
they've been running in this space for at least 2 years.

~~~
kirkus
What is the single biggest reason you use inspectlet?

------
MInner
The "Google analytics from Yandex" does it pretty good as well.
[https://metrika.yandex.com/](https://metrika.yandex.com/)

------
goshx
I tried this with https and it uses http to load the script contents, which
causes some warnings and didn't work for me.

Worked fine on http, though.

------
tarequeh
Pretty fascinating. You might find out that people draw odd things with their
mouse while reading your website.

------
user24
Crashed latest firefox on OSX Mavericks.

------
uptownhr
Just put this on my site and doesn't seem to be working. What am I supposed to
see?

~~~
uptownhr
Demo URL:
[http://www.startuptabs.com?token=cd159929-8df3-4f2b-bcef-d5d...](http://www.startuptabs.com?token=cd159929-8df3-4f2b-bcef-d5ddc42da4f6).
So others can see a demo but not seeing anything.

~~~
uptownhr
Looks like you have cross domain issues with your client side script.

From Chrome: Uncaught SecurityError: Blocked a frame with origin
"[http://seeyourvisitors.appspot.com"](http://seeyourvisitors.appspot.com")
from accessing a frame with origin
"[http://www.startuptabs.com"](http://www.startuptabs.com"). Protocols,
domains, and ports must match.

~~~
misulicus
Same as above Over Quota

This application is temporarily over its serving quota. Please try again
later.

------
kirkus
Thanks for the feedback guys. We're looking into the issues now.

------
fiatjaf
Here's something that could work... in the future.

------
audiodesigndan
Is there access to historical data or only live data?

~~~
kirkus
Only live data right now. The tool let's you visualize your visitors in
realtime.

------
jorgey
This is a great demo

